# Trip To Scotland: Any Nice Sites/aires/cl's?



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

hi - i've done a few searches on here and haven't come up with much yet, so i thought I'd ask for your advice/words of wisdom. 

We (and the two black labs) are heading off to scotland at the end of the month and are hoping to go up the west side and come down the east side - thats the plan, it may change, depending on the weather and other factors. 

Can any of you recommend places to park up, sites cl's places worth visiting, etc so i can make a list to take with us. 

Any tips advice, etc would be welcome too, 

thanks in advance


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Pinkgreen
Going up the west of Scotland try CCC site at Luss on the banks of Loch Lomond. Then on up to CC site at Onich (Bunree) just south of Fort Wiliam.
Not sure how far North you plan to go but when coming back down the East try CC site in Edinburgh. Or CC at Yellowcraigs then on to Melrose CC site.
Other options on West ar to head over to Ayr. CC site craigie gardens.
If you plan to head further North here are many good sites on the west coast
Enjoy. Hope the weather is kind for your trip.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you got a rough idea of your planned route? Sticking to mainland or island hopping? I'll just throw in one suggestion until I here if you have a rough plan :wink: 
Applecross is great, nice site (not been for a couple of years) and Applecross Inn does fab meals, it's a nice drive around coast from there too - also you get the thrill of hauling your MH over the pass of the cattle


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Jamsie and tubby, thanks for that! 

We're sticking to the mainland altho may drive over to skye. 

We are open to suggestions


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Lovely CL with minimum facilities but with super view on edge of beach. Newton Farm, Gatehouse of Fleet, Dumfries and Galloway.

There is a small site overlooking Loch Alsh at Ardelve, walking distance to Eilian Donan castle. Ardelve Dornie Nr Kyle IV40 8DY. Super setting and on route to Skye.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Lovely CC site at Morvich, Kintail, some good walks there too, such as the Falls of Glomach. There's the one at Ardelve, just down the road from me - fantastic views and quiet - don't know about the facilities. One a few miles further on at Reraig, then an award winning C&CC one on Skye and lots of places to wild camp. A site at Poolewe near Inverewe Gardens. Look at the CC & C&CC websites - they're all there.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The site at Ardelve is brilliant, overlooking Lochalse, facilities fairly basic, loos, showers and washing up only, no loo emptying but great for one night and a lovely walk along the loch edge to the castle. We stayed there last night. We are staying at the now at the CC& C site on Skye and that is brilliant too, fantastic facilites and again a good view over the loch. You can park right up to the loch edge but we are a the top of the site so that our side window looks out over the Loch- beautiful.

Gairloch is good too, we stayed at the Gairloch caravan and camping site, behind the Moorhouse Hotel, lovely views again ove the bay, and good meal at the Hotel too.

Thanks jamsieboy for the tip for the CC Onich and CCC L.Lomond, as when we leave Skye we are getting the ferry to Meilaig, then onto Fort William.

The CC Edinburgh is good, they have a minibus that takes you into the City and back.

Patty


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We enjoyed staying at a couple of CCC sites in Scotland just before 
Easter - Glencoe and Skye. They were both good, but Skye in 
particular was superb in our opinion. The views and the quality of the 
facilities block were excellent. It's fairly remote location, but that only 
added to the attractiveness for us.

I've already posted the photo below of the Skye CCC site on another 
thread, but it's a great spot. We were able to pitch close to the beach, which is readily accessible.

As others have said, there are also plenty of good places for wild camping too. Have a great trip.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Patty123 said:


> We are staying at the now at the CC& C site on Skye and that is brilliant too, fantastic facilites and again a good view over the loch. You can park right up to the loch edge but we are a the top of the site so that our side window looks out over the Loch- beautiful.
> 
> Patty


Hi Patty - glad to hear you're enjoying staying at the Skye CCC site too! We were very impressed indeed. You've done well with the wi-fi - I struggled a bit, though did get it working eventually. At least it had a strong signal in the van. More than could be said for the mobile, however. Still, happy to live without that for a while.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

Try these links:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98682-days0-orderask-0.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119443-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109786-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105870-.html

First one gets better as you get into it and there are more links within.

Have a great trip


----------



## kiwibrit (Feb 19, 2012)

*Bamburgh Castle*

I know its not Scotland but Bamburgh Castle and Holy Island (Lindisfarne) are fantastic. On the East coast in Northumbria about an hour out of Edinburgh. I am a tad bias ...It was my home!
Have a great trip


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Last year we stayed at Sheildaig Camping field, Sands at Gairloch and Loch Ness Camp Site: all recommended.


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Glencoe is not to be missed. Don't have the co-ordinates for here but it's a great little site right in the village.... web is www.glencoecroftholidays.co.uk. Motorhomer's themselves, they have 3 statics onsite & 4 pitches. Pitches all have electric & freshwater tap, there's chem toilet disposal. One of the best views to wake up to and only £10 per night. Just along the road from the CCC site @ £22+ per night!!!

Have a good trip

Mrs T (currently in grey wet North france) brrrrrrr


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, 
You've had a lot of good advice here & hope I can add some more info. for you
We've usually managed to wild-camp at Ayr on the huge beachside carpark (toilets there) and at Fortwilliam on the seafront parking or at Glen Nevis. Luss is great for the Trossachs and sites at Glencoe, Gairloch, Skye, Ullapool on the West coast and Dornoch on the East coast are beautifully situated.
On the Moray coast (lots of lovely beaches) there are many small villages where you might wildcamp and also good seaside sites at Nairn, Findochty, Portsoy and Banff. 
You may have read here about super new Aires at Cruden Bay in Aberdeenshire.
We use a good CL at Dunning nr Auchterarder in Perthshire.
Hope this helps & that you have a great time!


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, If you are going right to the top coast try the Sango Caravan park at Durness. Great walk and views. There's a nice CS at Blackpotts Cottages, Whitehills, Banff. You will find photos on my site below.

Christine


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

mikebeaches

yes lovely site and fantastic facilities. I only got 24hr Highland wi-fi, it is excellant and I managed to speak to my 18month grandson this afternoon on Skype, that being the main reason. My 24hours is nearly up now, so no more surfing for a few days, we are off to Mellaig, then Fort William, Onich and making our way down.

Patty


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

this great - more than i expected to get. Thank you all! 

I'm doing a map with google and I'm putting all your recommendations there. 

Does anyone know campsites or wild camping places near the falkkirk wheel?


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*Scotland*

Hi. If you go to Poolewe on your tour the CC site is 28.50per night.Take the fork on the bridge there and about three miles up the road, on the right is Firebeach. Nothing there but its wonderfull,sandy beach overlooking the sea. Get your water from the spring pipe on the roadside on your left as you drive there. Oh nearly forgot to mention. Two pounds a night honesty box. John.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Pinkgreen
Campsite at Beecraigs - Linlithgow about 9 miles from Falkirk Wheel.
May also be worth contacting the Falkirk Wheel office re potential to overnight at the official FW parking area immediately adjacent to FW.
Cheers


----------

